# V-Cube 5 Corners Modding?



## Vulosity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I was just disassembling my cube to clean it and and I noticed that the corners were "bumpy".

So, I took the wing edge piece that went under it and saw how the corner worked.

The piece actually "shifts" from one bump on the corner to another (the adjacent one). (The edge rests on the middle bump and shifts to the other).

This is what makes the outside layer unsmooth as the inner slices. Try turning the outside layer sloooowly and see for yourself.

So, I thought that if you were to sand the corner's bumpy area and make it smooth, I think that the turning would be smoother. The cube should not pop more than usual.

MeMyself&Pi made a video of the mod:


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Well, I was just disassembling my cube to clean it and and I noticed that the corners were "bumpy".
> 
> So, I took the wing edge piece that went under it and saw how the corner worked.
> 
> ...



I have tried moving my 5x5 slow and the outer layers have been bumpier and I wondered what was causing this. It seems to be a good idea for someone to experiment with the corners.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm thinking that if you were to sand down the corner's bumps, it would decrease the size of the corner and make the cube unstable.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 25, 2008)

BUMP

The main post has been updated.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I'm gonna go do this


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 25, 2008)

have you tried this mod?? and does it actually work?


----------



## Ellis (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it worked for memyselfandpi. I'm interested in it but I want at least two other people to try it and say it's an improvement. Thanks Vulosity and Emerson for volunteering


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 25, 2008)

I have never modded anything before and I have a lot of sandpaper with different grits. Which one would you recommend for this mod? I am thinking 150.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 25, 2008)

He did say something relatively rough but not too rough. It wont hurt to start with something a little too fine though if you're not sure.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 25, 2008)

Frank Morris found this modification on his own. He told me about it, but I didn't really want do it, as it doesn't improve it that much. It gives only a very slight improvement to the cube.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished the mod. I cut down the bumps, then sanded the bumps with 100 grit sandpaper on all corners. Then I used 220 grit to make it a little smoother. Then I used an exacto knife to cut any impefections. Lubed the corners and reassembled the cube.

Pros-
A little smoother
Easier to turn and takes less energy to turn
(Like Dan said, it's only a slight improvement.)
Cons-
I can still hear a slight clicky sound (Probably because I did a bad job of sanding)

Other thoughts-
Still cut corners the same
Does not pop more or less
It's not Eastsheen smooth

I like it. I'll probably snd the rest of the bumps that still make the sound next week.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I think I'm going to try it myself pretty soon. A slight improvement is still an improvement right? I was mainly concerned about it being so much like an eastsheen that you can overshoot outer layer turns, but it doesn't sound like it. Btw, are there certain parts of the corners that I can choose not to sand so that there is still a small clicking after each quarter turn?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 29, 2008)

You can try to leave a slight bump. It does overshoot by like 1mm, but I think it did overshoot before the modding.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

I tried frank's modded 5x5 at the San Francisco Open, it felt nice so I decided to do it myself. I'm extremely satisfied with how it turned out, the outer layers really move a great deal better. I just don't know why v-cubes decided to make the corners the way they did. I really recommend this mod.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 21, 2009)

Someone told me to do this, and I did it like a month ago. I believe it was Vulosity actually. It works great, and no, there is no extra popping or anything like that, just less resistance. I'm very satisfied.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm.... I did it, not much of an improvement as dan said, but the cube it a bit looser than originally. It also 'jiggles' if you shake the cube around. But it's still extremely stable stable. Any way to fix, and should I be worried about this?


----------

